# Tea Party Special Projects



## PhilipBrown (Nov 27, 2016)

I believe I came up with a brilliant idea several years ago and I wanted to pass it along to you.  While watching the Tea Party rally in Washington, I noticed that tens of thousands of people were willing to go out of their way to oppose the Obamacare legislation.  I wondered to myself, "How could the Tea Party movement continue to harness this manpower after this event?  How could they continue to fight for conservative causes from their own homes?"

The solution was simple.  Tea Party supporters could use the Internet to collaborate on projects designed to support the movement.  Members could create their own projects or volunteer to help other members with their projects.  For example, one project would create YouTube videos designed to persuade liberals that conservatism offer better choices.  Another project would allow the formation of debate clubs composed of members from around the world connected together through Skype.  The goal being to prepare members on how to champion the conservative worldview.  Yet another project would assist Tea Party candidates in starting up their campaigns and help develop winning strategies.

The idea being that there are millions of Tea Party supporters who want to make the world a better place and if there was a mechanism in place that would allow them to contribute to projects that would improve issues that they are concern about, they would.  There would be numerous departments such as a social media department, a public relations department, and an online education department.  The members of a given project can live thousands of miles from each other, because the activities are preformed over the Internet.

Tea Party Special Projects gives concerned conservatives the tools to make a difference in society.  I tried to create this e-office several years ago, but I did not have enough time or energy to really get it off the ground.  I hoped that you would share this strategy with anyone you know who is looking for ways to advance the conservative movement.



Tea Party Special Projects Playbook:
https://sites.google.com/site/TeaPartyProjects/


Philip Brown


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Phillip, people and groups have been doing just that for years.

It is good to remind them they can do the same thing.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks PhilipBrown 
The Occupy activists who were longterm serious organizers
also pursued special projects and came out with Debt Strike and Rolling Jubilee.

Now it's the Greens and Progressive Democrats turn to organize projects
statewide and nationally, hopefully in conjunction with Libertarian and other third parties
that have been mobilized and publicized with this latest election campaign cycle.

They should all keep up that momentum, and organize to form
* worker owned coops with independent currency
* teams for media, mediation, and representation for reforms
* health care and prison reforms around schools, teacher and police unions


----------



## PhilipBrown (Jan 21, 2017)

Does anyone know of any conservative groups that are doing anything similar to this?  I would like to join them!

Philip Brown


----------

